# 2007 Master National coverage



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Early reports from MN group B, running the earlier described set-up in the checker board cut grain field. This is a triple, ran from the corner of a standing sorghum field with bush hogged paths cut in each direction and situated in a bowl shaped field. Order is middle bird, right hand flyer, left go bird. All rooster phesants. Tough on the dogs, the path and cover squares causing them to get lost or take an easier route. good percentage of dogs are handling at least once in this series.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Any idea when the 2008 judges will be announced?

Was this voted on at the meeting yesterday?

CW


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

I'm not sure, I'll try to find out and post if I hear. 

Does anyone know if the dates have been set for next years event yet?


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

Master National judges for 2008, only know 2, for Region 1 Auggie Argabright, and for Region 2 Ed Sullivan. Was told who they were for 3 & 4 but didn't write down as I was driving.

Cindy


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Please post any reports/callbacks/test set-ups/etc. regarding the 2007 Master National in this thread. Thanks!

Vicky


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, it looks like the first two tests are up. They appear to be what I have come to expect out of the first series of a MN with over 150 entries per flight.

/Paul


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well, it looks like the first two tests are up. They appear to be what I have come to expect out of the first series of a MN with over 150 entries per flight.
> 
> /Paul


I worked as a set up dog last week, this was my first exposure to the nationals. a couple of the test were much more than what I would consider a typical weekend test, but the others were just good test set ups. The biggest difference i saw was the test put the dogs in a position where they had to make decisions to a greater degree than most weekend test. Bird placement, terrain and cover were all used to a greater extent. Having said that, the judges also had much better grounds to work with than most test.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

They are still running dogs in the first series today. Group A has been on the water at Shady Grove while Group B was running a land triple on the 'checkerboard' (cut milo) at Phelps WMA. 

Here is a link to the running order; not sure how timely the callbacks and updates will be

http://www.masternational.com/event/callbacks.asp


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

To add to Cindy's post - Region 3 judge is Tim Buck and Region 4 is Ron Sauls.

Congratulations to all the newly elected judges!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I just got a call from a friend that is in Master B. She said that the second series has started and that they called back 118 of 160 from the first series. She didn't have time to give me the call backs!

Vikki


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

/Paul


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

That's a nice breakdown, it will be interesting to see how the rest of the series play out. I've heard that the second series of B isn't being very nice either. B ran 45 dogs yesterday, they should finish the 2nd today and start the third.


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> /Paul


Interesting information........Thanks for posting.

Norene s.
Nordom Chesapeakes


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

B group started the 3rd series, a water triple with 2 water blinds, about 4 pm. 90 dogs were called back (of 118) from the 2nd. Not sure if the A group started their 3rd series today or not but I don't have any callback info. Someone has been updating the website--link in my earlier post in this thread, if anyone wants numbers.


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Group A - Still running 2nd... have about 20 left to run tomorrow am.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> Someone has been updating the website--link in my earlier post in this thread, if anyone wants numbers.


Julie,

I checked the website and can't bring up any updates on the callbacks past the first series. Doesn't look like there are any daily reports since Sunday...at least on my computer. I've been having some problems with IE, so maybe it's just my computer. 

Vicky


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

I hope my reply doesn't fire up the bus but I feel there should be an independent person posting daily reports and callbacks. My guess is the person currently doing it is also running a sound truck, then doing other board business along with trying to report. There isn't even coverage on AKC's site unless I missed it. 

This would be a huge undertaking for someone to take on but just imagine if we got daily coverage, with pictures like they do at the FT Nationals. We can only dream.

Miss being there but didn't have the time off. I have now changed jobs, have weekends free to judge and am helping two very nice young men who have puppies from my litter last year get ready for the Junior next spring.

Cindy R.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Cindy Read said:


> I hope my reply doesn't fire up the bus but I feel there should be an independent person posting daily reports and callbacks. My guess is the person currently doing it is also running a sound truck, then doing other board business along with trying to report. There isn't even coverage on AKC's site unless I missed it.
> 
> This would be a huge undertaking for someone to take on but just imagine if we got daily coverage, with pictures like they do at the FT Nationals. We can only dream.
> 
> ...


It does seem like out of almost 500 dogs that qualified, that one other person could help with this and Give Frank a break. I think the AKC has shown their true feelings towards the event by the way they've handled things over the past few years...

/Paul


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

looks like updates from monday and tuesday have been added to the MN site this morning...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> It does seem like out of almost 500 dogs that qualified, that one other person could help with this and Give Frank a break. I think the AKC has shown their true feelings towards the event by the way they've handled things over the past few years...
> 
> /Paul


I'm thinking this is the part where we REALLY miss Ms. Alice Woodyard. She has the perfect blend of uncanny insight, a great sense of humor and workaholic. Don't leave home without her regards.

Good luck to all regards

Bubba


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> I'm thinking this is the part where we REALLY miss Ms. Alice Woodyard. She has the perfect blend of uncanny insight, a great sense of humor and workaholic. Don't leave home without her regards.
> 
> Good luck to all regards
> 
> Bubba




Ya that true. Alice did do a good job with this. I see Kevin put you into his scenario for the 3rd series. Gotta love that guy...

/paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Group B Report...

First series was a killer early on... No wind, tragically random flyer fall in some cases. It was just tough. Lots of handles. Two breaks, one of which was one of mine. (oops)

Second series had two tricky memory birds. Again, random flyer fall created difficulty for some dogs. 

Wind played a huge part in every test so far either helping or making the test very difficult. 

I've run a couple of dogs on the third series. Tricky triple. Hard to describe... Early on wind was coming off memory birds en route to go bird (which is an odd fall). I don't like the placement of the go bird (back side of a point, teaches dogs to not enter water -- when you break it down to most fundamental stuff). BUT, even if dog thinks bird is on top of point, should still be able to stay in AOF and hunt it out. But wind coming off other birds made it tricky. Not much wind this morning. Some dogs still changing their minds. Blind is tough, have seen some really nice work on it. 

I believe there may be a quite a few dogs with two handles going into this series (one each in first and second)... 

Event is running smoothly. Hired help is working well. Workers seem to be quite plentiful and willing to work. Had to work two shifts to earn ticket to workers party and that includes raffle ticket. So maybe for some it was an incentive. not sure. But still, things seem to be going really well.

The B 3rd series is kind of like watching paint dry -- 10-12 MPD (which is a lot for a hunt test LOL). Even if dog does well and runs smoothly, still a long test. I'm able to take a break maybe for the rest of the day...

The only complaint I have, which I've had before, is that they need to post the SCRATCHES. I have three scratched (18/36/63) and it looks like they failed. 

I have three that came into the third series clean. Two that have completed the third series and they each have one handle in two of the three series. I have yet to run two that are clean... Probably tomorrow morning at the rate they're moving.

Sue, if you're reading this, Dora is doing great. Hasn't handled on a bird, has marked just beautifully. We'll see how water goes...

-K


----------



## swqasue (Mar 12, 2006)

I have been following the callbacks and photos on MNRC website. Dora news is wonderful! Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

/Paul


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Hey Kristie,

Thanks for the info! 

#B63 is listed as a scratch on the MNRC website callbacks. Other scratches in B are listed as 33, 71, 82, 92, 112, 144, 159 & 163. Maybe you could check with Frank Barton and make sure he's got your other 2 dogs listed as scratches and just made an error on the website.

Good luck!!!!

Vicky


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Well sounds like my dog passed the master national. P D Miss Drake of Jenna MH QAA He had a quick handle in the last series, clean on the rest of the marks for the week, and ran very good blinds. I would like to thank Lyle Steinman and team Castile for the work you guys have put into P D and teaching me to train and handle dogs along the way. Its been a great ride! Good luck to those left to run and congrats to those that pass!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

From the MNRC website, it appears that Group A had 65 dogs and Group B had 53 dogs pass the MN.

Congratulations to each and everyone of them!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratualtions to Mike Moss and FC Little Wing for their MN pass!!!! This is Jimis first Master National.

Angie


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

/Paul


----------

